# Deerhurst Resort vs Deerhurst Residence



## PeelBoy (Oct 3, 2011)

II has both Deerhurst Resort (DHI) and Deerhurst Residence (DEE).  What is the difference?  II has a week at DEE I want to go.  Can DEE residents use the facilities of the resort?

Muskoka is selected as the 10 best summer travel and I have never been there in the summer.  Is the second week in June to call it summer in muskoka?

I won't forgive myself for asking these questions after living in Toronto for 25 years.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know the difference between the two resorts but June is black fly season and it wouldn't likely be overly warm, particularly earlier in the month.


----------



## Travelclam (Oct 4, 2011)

So when does black fly season end in the summer? or when exactly is the black fly season so as to avoid it if possible?  we would be interested in vacationing in that area sometime in the future and it would be good to know.

Bern


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 5, 2011)

Late May into late June


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 7, 2011)

PeelBoy said:


> II has both Deerhurst Resort (DHI) and Deerhurst Residence (DEE).  What is the difference?  II has a week at DEE I want to go.  Can DEE residents use the facilities of the resort?




Here is the difference:

DHI is the timeshare section. There are two buildings, with twenty units in total.

DEE is comprised of privately owned condos, where owners have the option of joining II and trading some of their weeks.

DEE is not five star, as there is no quality control. I would be reluctant to book one of these units, unless you just want to experience the resort and are not too concerned with the quality of the accommodation.

Yes, DEE residents have full use of all the facilities at the resort.

We own a two bedroom DHI unit, week 23, which is usually the second week of June. We have never had a problem with black flies. The weather can be iffy, like Toronto in early June, but this year it was warm and sunny.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 8, 2011)

*Just ask the Royal Canadian Dragoons*

They guarded the G8 Summit in June 2010.  Here's what Sgt. Chris LeBlanc had to say about black flies at Deerhurst on June 22, 2010:

And as for the black flies?

“Pretty bad. They take a few hunks out of you,” said LeBlanc as the rain pounded down, making the mosquito breeding grounds even better just in time for the likes of U.S. President Barrack Obama to arrive.

http://www.thestar.com/mobile/NEWS/article/827138

Frankly, I recommend Deerhurst effective July 1.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks folks.  Finally, with my patience waiting for months, I finally saw a week DHI one bedroom with kitchen for the first week in October, which usually is the peak of fall colour.  Diamonds points required reflects a low season for the best of the best.  I am very pleased.


----------



## Kola (Apr 19, 2012)

Maple_Leaf said:


> They guarded the G8 Summit in June 2010.  Here's what Sgt. Chris LeBlanc had to say about black flies at Deerhurst on June 22, 2010:
> 
> And as for the black flies?
> 
> ...



Oh, but that Sgt Chris was under strict orders NOT to mention that all Ontario mosquito breeders have been paid generous bonuses to quadrupple their black flies population just prior to the arrival of Obama and other VIPs !

Who wants to be at the resort with all the presidents, prime ministers and associated dignitaries ?  NOT me ! :rofl:


----------

